
How Pixar’s Toy Story 2 was deleted twice (2012) - archon810
https://thenextweb.com/media/2012/05/21/how-pixars-toy-story-2-was-deleted-twice-once-by-technology-and-again-for-its-own-good/
======
ToFab123
How would git perform as source control for large binary files like the ones
Pixar are working with?

~~~
ronsor
Absolutely terrible. Don't do it without Git LFS.

